# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Специалисты измерили точный объем Мирового океана

## Irina

*Специалисты Вудсхоулского океанографического института и Национального управления по исследованию океана и атмосферы (США) представили самую точную на сегодня оценку объема Мирового океана.*

Новая величина — 1,3324 млрд куб.км — примерно на 0,3% отличается от значения (1,338 млрд), которое в 1983 году приводили в своей работе сотрудники Государственного гидрологического института СССР Алексей Соколов и Игорь Шикломанов, сообщает «Компьюлента». В абсолютных цифрах разница приблизительно соответствует увеличенному в пять раз объему Мексиканского залива.

Основные изменения пришлись на среднюю глубину океана: ее оценочная величина уменьшилась сразу на 21 м и составила 3 682,2 м. Площадь водной поверхности была определена с высокой точностью еще в XIX веке; за последние 30 лет ее расчетное значение повысилось лишь на 0,54 млн кв.км и достигло 361,84 млн кв.км.

Постепенное уменьшение вычисляемого объема воды в Мировом океане связано с поступлением уточненных данных о рельефе его дна, а не с какими-то природными процессами. Авторы использовали результаты спутниковых наблюдений, в которых глубина определяется гравиметрическими методами, и намного более надежную информацию, полученную судами с гидролокаторами. К настоящему моменту в эхолокационном режиме изучено лишь 10% всей площади дна океана, причем большая часть исследованных областей приходится на прибрежные воды; увеличивать точность, таким образом, можно будет еще очень долго.

Ранее сообщалось, что более 40% мирового океана «тяжело пострадало» от хозяйственной деятельности человека и лишь 4% сохраняет свою первоначальную природную экологию.Совместными усилиями ряда ведущих научных центров США подготовлен первый в истории науки атлас мирового океана, где отражены последствия деятельности человека по 17-ти позициям. Согласно выводам, наибольший урон нанесен районам Северной Атлантики и западной части Тихого океана, Карибскому и Средиземному морям, Южно-Китайскому и Восточно- Китайскому морям, Красному и Берингову морям, Персидскому заливу.

----------


## Kollect

Интересно что уровень воды растет,а глубина уменьшается,хотя вот нашел причину, похоже можно не опасаться затопления [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

